# Anyone Catching Trout in the Surf...



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Anyone Catching Trout in the Surf...This Week?


----------



## Boatcrazy700 (May 30, 2010)

Caught a limit on Sunday while floating croakers. My buddy went Tuesday and limited again all down on gilchrist.


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

Hmmm, might have to target the trout early then switch to the long rods later.


----------



## Cjn996 (Apr 8, 2012)

I wonder if Galveston surf is producing?


----------



## Lilbear21 (Nov 16, 2011)

I caught 5 keepers (17''-19'') on Tuesday at East Beach, caught 13 but only kept 5. Water looked good, and wind was decent.


----------



## Cjn996 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks lilbear21, I haven't been able to get to the surf in a few months and wasn't sure if the trout are still there. I guess I, gonna have to hit the surf next week.


----------



## justin83 (Apr 26, 2010)

when do you all think it will be getting to cold to catch trout in surf? i think this front is brining temps to upper 60's


----------

